# need a caller for crows!!!



## kansaskiller (Dec 31, 2009)

what do most people use for calling in crows??? ive only seen people use a e callers to use on crows. does anyone have one for sale????


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I use a Foxpro FX3 and its been a great caller. That being said I've killed hundreds of crows with a mouth call. It all depends on your set-up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have also killed a lot of crows with just a mouth call. But if you check the coyote hunting section they have plans to make your own E Caller and get the crow sounds from wind river. Cost with out the MP3 player is close to $50.00 to build, you can get other sounds for your MP3 player off the net at several sites to hunt other stuff.

The home made caller works very well.

 Al


----------

